# Equipped with GENE Fan 2.0 Chip: Voopoo Drag Max Kit



## VOOPOO (18/9/20)

The VOOPOO DRAG MAX Kit is the latest addition to VOOPOO’s Drag lineup. The DRAG MAX features the brand new GENE Fan 2.0 Chipset, powered by (2) High-Amp 18650 batteries, and can be used in an MTL or DTL fashion. Featuring the newest generation of GENE Fan 2.0 Chipsets, the Voopoo DRAG MAX Pod Mod can attain wattages between 5-177W and is equipped with plenty of protections and safeties to ensure a pleasurable and safe vaping experience. However, the beauty of the DRAG MAX Kit lies further deeper than the visually striking zinc-alloy frame and decorative leather/carbon fiber panels, instead lying in the versatility of the DRAG MAX Pod Kit. Supporting DTL and MTL vaping, the DRAG MAX can change airflow by rotating the pod 180º and reinstalling it with the sturdy magnetic connection.







More Voopoo Drag Series products information,just visit this link: Voopoo Drag


----------

